

Ask HN: Any cool/quality apps that let you SSH in browser? - wesleyzhao


======
jaddison
I think this is the one that piqued my interest:
<https://github.com/liftoff/GateOne>

------
johnny22
did you do a search? 2 were posted in the last 2-3 days and some others
mentioned in the threads for those

~~~
wesleyzhao
I did, though I did not find one that was great or worked for chrome.

~~~
johnny22
i only answered the question you asked; not the one you meant to ask.

~~~
wesleyzhao
:) thanks

------
ianpurton
shellinabox. <http://code.google.com/p/shellinabox/>

